# Χρυσαφιά κλωστή δεμένη



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2009)

Εντάξει, το ξέρω ότι η δεμένη κλωστή είναι κόκκινη. Επίσης ξέρω ότι είναι βάρβαρο να αποκαλείς τα νήματα ενός φόρουμ κλωστές. Έλα όμως που αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του νήματος αυτού, του χρυσού νήματος στη Λεξιλογία: Να δέσει με μια χρυσαφιά κλωστή πληροφορίες γλωσσικές, μεταφραστικές, τεχνολογικές, λαογραφικές, οικονομικές, ιστορικές, καλλιτεχνικές, γαστριμαργικές και ό,τι άλλο μπορεί να προκύψει και να κεντήσει ένα αστραφτερό ολόχρυσο σύνολο.

Και μη διστάσετε να ξεκινήσετε επιμέρους συζητήσεις (και διαφωνίες). Εύκολα μπορεί να ξεπεταχτούν από εδώ ξεχωριστά ειδικευμένα νήματα, αφήνοντας πίσω τους μόνο έναν σύνδεσμο για παραπομπή.

Ας συζητήσουμε λοιπόν για χρυσάφια και μαλάματα. Αφού δεν τα έχουμε στα χέρια μας... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2009)

Τη λέξη _χρυσός_ για το πολύτιμο μέταλλο φαίνεται πως ίσως τη γνώριζαν ακόμη και οι Μυκηναίοι.







|



_Αριστερά_
: η λέξη
_ku-ru-so_
, δεξιά το ιδεόγραμμα
_χρυσός_
Στις πινακίδες της γραμμικής Β που έχουν σωθεί, παρουσιάζεται πιθανώς με τη μορφή που αποδίδεται με τα συλλαβογράμματα που είναι γνωστά ως _ku-ru-so_ και αποτελείται από τα τρία σύμβολα της πρώτης εικόνας, όσο και με τη μορφή του ιδεογράμματος _χρυσός_ (aurum, κωδ. 141), στη δεύτερη εικόνα (στοιχεία από J. T. Hooker, _Εισαγωγή στη Γραμμική Β_, εκδ. ΜΙΕΤ, Αθήνα 1994).

Για την ετυμολογία της λέξης _χρυσός_, το ΛΝΕΓ (2005) γράφει:
ETYM. αρχ. (ήδη µυκ, ku-ru-so). σηµιτ, δάνειο. πβ. εβρ. hāruş, ακκαδ. hurāşu, φοιν. hrş. Δεν φαίνεται πιθ. η εκδοχή της ύπαρξης τ. _*χυρυσό_- (όπως φαίνεται από το μυκ, ku-ru-so) > χρυσός (µε συγκοπή), αφού η γρ. τού µυκ. τ. είναι αµφίβολη. Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι οι άλλες ΙΕ γλώσσες χρησιµοποιούν συγγενείς λ. για τον χρυσό, που ανάγονται είτε στην ΙΕ ρίζα *ghel- «χρυσίζω, λάµπω» (λ.χ. σανσκρ, hiranya-. αγγλ. gold. γερµ. Gold κ.ά.) είτε σε ΙΕ τ. µε τη σημ. «χρυσός- (λ.χ. λατ. aurum > γαλλ. οr. τοχ. wüs. αρχ. πρωσ. ausis).​
Για το ουσιαστικό χρυσός το ΛΚΝ δίνει τρεις κύριες σημασίες: *1.* το χημικό στοιχείο, πολύτιμο μέταλλο με κίτρινο χρώμα και μεταλλική λάμψη, μαλακό, ελατό και ανοξείδωτο, που υπάρχει σε πετρώματα ή στην άμμο των ποταμών, *2.* σύμβολο μεγάλου πλούτου και *3.* (μτφ.) κτ. που θεωρούμε πολύτιμο (περισσότερα εδώ). Και για τις τρεις σημασίες δίνει τρεις αντίστοιχες συνώνυμες σημασίες για το χρυσάφι. Το χρυσάφι προέρχεται από το ελληνιστικό _χρυσάφιον_, υποκοριστικό του χρυσός.

Για το _μάλαμα_ όμως, που κατά το ΛΚΝ, είναι παρωχημένο συνώνυμο του χρυσού, το ΛΝΕΓ (2005) έχει ελαφρώς διαφορετική άποψη:
*μάλαμα *(το) |μαλάματος | χωρ. γεν. πληθ. | 1. (λαϊκ.) το χρυσάφι* (κατ’ επέκτ.) κάθε πολύτιμο μέταλλο 2. (μτφ.-καθημ.) άνθρωπος με εξαιρετική καλοσύνη και αγάπη για τους άλλους, αλλά και (σκωπτ.) για πρόσωπο μικρής αξιοπιστίας, με αρνητική συμπεριφορά [ΕΤΥΜ. μεσν. < μτγν. _μάλαγμα _< αρχ. _μαλάσσω_]​Και τα δύο μεγάλα λεξικά συμφωνούν βέβαια στην ετυμολογία της λέξης μάλαμα.

Και για επιδόρπιο, μερικές χρυσοστόλιστες *φράσεις* (πάλι από το ΛΚΝ) για να προσθέσετε κι άλλες ή να δώσετε τις μεταφράσεις τους (στα αγγλικά ή σε όποιες άλλες γλώσσες προαιρείστε :)) και να μεγαλώσουμε και να συμπληρώσουμε σιγά-σιγά τον πίνακα:



H αγάπη αξίζει όσο ο χρυσός όλου του κόσμου
Δίψα για χρυσό
Κολυμπάει στο χρυσό
Οι συμβουλές του είναι χρυσάφι
Η σιωπή είναι χρυσός
Τρώει με χρυσά κουτάλια
Τον έκανα χρυσό να έρθει
Το πλήρωσα χρυσό
Βάζω το χρυσό δοντάκι
Ζει σε χρυσό κλουβί
Είναι χρυσή μετριότητα
Έχει χρυσή καρδιά
Xρυσέ μου / χρυσή μου / χρυσό μου!
Είναι ένα κομμάτι μάλαμα
(ειρων.) Να παιδί, να μάλαμα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2009)

*γκόλντεν*

Σε κανένα πάντως από τα λεξικά μας, μεγάλα και μικρά, δεν θα βρείτε ένα συνώνυμο για το επίθετο χρυσός που κυκλοφορεί τελευταία στη γλώσσα μας: το γκόλντεν από τα αγγλικά (golden).

Αν και το γκουγκλ δίνει πάνω από 45.000 ευρήματα για γκόλντεν (και –μα είναι δυνατόν;– πάνω από 150.000 για γκόλτεν), το επίθετο αυτό μοιάζει να εδραιώθηκε τελευταία στη γλώσσα μας, μετά από την επέλαση των *γκόλντεν μπόις*, των _χρυσόπουλων_ του χρηματιστηρίου και του διεθνούς τραπεζικού συστήματος.






|




Όμως, από παλιά είχαμε τα μήλα γκόλντεν ντελίσιους, τη ράτσα σκυλιών γκόλντεν ριτρίβερ, και (όπως γνωρίζουν οι πιο ειδικοί) το κυπαρισσοειδές γκόλντεν κρεστ.

Ακόμη, οι φίλοι του ΝΒΑ και του αμερικάνικου μπάσκετ γνωρίζουν τους Γκόλντεν Στέιτ Γουόριορς (ακόμη και αν δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε ότι η «χρυσή πολιτεία» είναι η Καλιφόρνια, ούτε το γιατί), ενώ οι στιβικοί αποχαιρέτησαν φέτος την γκόλντεν λιγκ της IAAF (που από το 2010 θα είναι διαμαντένια).

Τέλος, δεν μπορεί να μην έχει κατέβει κάποιος έστω και μια φορά στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά τη δεκαετία του '80 να ταξιδέψει και να μην έχει ακουστά το Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα, που μετονομάστηκε το 1995 *Εξπρές Σαμίνα* όταν άλλαξε αφεντικό και βυθίστηκε στο φοβερό ναυάγιο στον ύφαλο Πόρτες, έξω από την Πάρο, το Σεπτέμβρη του 2000.


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 28, 2009)

_Χρυσό γκολ_ (golden goal)
_Χρυσό κλειδί_ (golden key, lat. clavis aurea)

au


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2009)

Η σιωπή είναι χρυσός.​ 
_Silence Is Golden_ - The Tremeloes


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2009)

Τον χρυσό οβολό μου:

*H αγάπη αξίζει όσο ο χρυσός όλου του κόσμου* = Love is worth more than all the gold in the world.
*δίψα για χρυσό* = the thirst for gold (συνδυάζεται με τα the hunt for gold, the gold rush κ.τ.ό.)
*Κολυμπάει στο χρυσό* = He is rolling in money / dough / cash / it.
*Οι συμβουλές του είναι χρυσάφι.* = His advice is as good as gold.
*Η σιωπή είναι χρυσός* = Silence is golden. (βλ. ύπερθεν ασμάτιο)
*Τρώει με χρυσά κουτάλια* = He lives in the lap of luxury. (Σε σχέση με κάποια άλλα μεταφράσματα που είδα: He lives in clover: Πολλοί θα νομίζουν ότι πρόκειται για τοποθεσία. He was born with a sliver spoon in his mouth και He’s had everything given to him on a silver platter: Και τα δύο αναφέρονται στο παρελθόν.)
*Τον έκανα χρυσό να έρθει* = I promised him the moon and the stars to make him come with us
*Το πλήρωσα χρυσό* = I paid through the nose for it, it cost me an arm and a leg
*Βάζω το χρυσό δοντάκι* = receive / take holy communion
*Ζει σε χρυσό κλουβί* = live etc. in a golden cage
*Έχει χρυσή καρδιά* = He has a heart of gold.
*Χρυσέ μου / χρυσή μου / χρυσό μου!* = Love! Darling! Honey! My precious! 
*Είναι ένα κομμάτι μάλαμα* = He has a heart of gold. (ως άνω)
*(ειρων.) Να παιδί, να μάλαμα!* = There’s a fine fellow for you!

Για το _Είναι χρυσή μετριότητα_ θα ανοίξω νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2009)

@nickel: χρυσπέκτ! :)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 28, 2009)

Και αθλητικά:

*Νίκη-χρυσάφι *για την ομάδα του... 
*Τα χρυσά πόδια *του Κριστιάνο Ρονάλντο... 

Και περιγραφικά-ποιητικά: 

*Χρυσαφένια μαλλιά
Η δασκάλα με τα χρυσά μαλλιά*

Και στον Όμηρο:

Η *Χρυσηίδα *

Και ο Περικλής:

*Ο χρυσός αιώνας του Περικλή*

Και άλλα:

*Χρυσή εποχή 
Ο λόγος του χρυσάφι*
*Έστρωσε χρυσάφι στα πόδια του *για να τον πείσει να υπογράψει.
*Το βάρος του σε χρυσό.*


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τον χρυσό οβολό μου:
> [...]
> *Τρώει με χρυσά κουτάλια* = He lives in the lap of luxury. (Σε σχέση με κάποια άλλα μεταφράσματα που είδα: He lives in clover: Πολλοί θα νομίζουν ότι πρόκειται για τοποθεσία. He was born with a sliver spoon in his mouth και He’s had everything given to him on a silver platter: Και τα δύο αναφέρονται στο παρελθόν.)
> 
> ...


 
He lives near the white _diffs_ of _Clover_? (με τα στρέμματα βλαμμένα...) 

Προς το παρόν, ο δικός μου οβολός είναι από βινύλιο. Και μια που πιάσαμε τα oldies but _goldies:_

_Crimson and Clover - _Tommy James and the Shondelles​



Και το σχετικό, επίκαιρο *τρίβιο από τη Wikipedia: The song is famous for a unique "wobbly" vocal effect near the end of the song. To produce this effect, Tommy James plugged his microphone into a guitar amplifier, flipped the tremolo switch, and repeatedly sang the line "crimson and clover, over and over". 
_When it was released in __November 1968, some listeners thought he was saying *"Christmas is over"* instead of "crimson and clover."_

Επίσης:
_Heart of Gold_ - Neil Young


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2009)

The Real Price of Gold
In dollars and suffering, it's never been higher.

Κεντρικό άρθρο στο αφιέρωμα του Νational Geographic για τον χρυσό στο τεύχος Ιανουαρίου 2009. Φυσικά, με εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες.


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2009)

*Ό,τι λάμπει δεν είναι χρυσός = All that glitters is not gold. **/ Not all that glitters is gold.*

Από εδώ: 
The original form of this phrase was 'all that glisters is not gold'. The 'glitters' version of the phrase long ago superseded the original and is now almost universally used. 
Shakespeare is the best-known writer to have expressed this idea. The original Shakespeare editions of _The Merchant of Venice_, 1596, have the line as '_all that glisters is not gold_'. 'Glister' is usually replaced by 'glitter' in renditions of the play: 
MOROCCO:
O hell! what have we here?
A carrion Death, within whose empty eye
There is a written scroll! I'll read the writing.
All that glitters is not gold;
Often have you heard that told:
Many a man his life hath sold
But my outside to behold:
Gilded tombs do worms enfold.
Had you been as wise as bold,
Young in limbs, in judgment old,
Your answer had not been inscroll'd:
Fare you well; your suit is cold. ​Υπάρχει και παλαιότερη εκδοχή, βέβαια: The 12th century French theologian Alain de Lille wrote "Do not hold everything gold that shines like gold". 

Και η παραλλαγή του Tolkien _(Δεν λάμπει πάντα ο χρυσός; )_ από τον _Άρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιών_, στους στίχους που αναφέρονται στον Strider/Aragorn (περισσότερα εδώ):
_All that is gold does not glitter,_ 
_Not all those who wander are lost;_ 
_The old that is strong does not wither,_ 
_Deep roots are not reached by the frost._ 
_From the ashes a fire shall be woken,_ 
_A light from the shadows shall spring;_ 
_Renewed shall be blade that was broken,_ 
_The crownless again shall be king._​Σχετικές μουσικές στα γιουτουμπάκια, να μη θαμπώσω το χρυσό νήμα. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 28, 2009)

(τα μεγάλα πνεύματα συναντήθηκαν στο ...δεν είναι χρυσός, οπότε αφήνω μόνο τον
Χρυσοδάκτυλο

Να προσθέσω και τη χρυσόσκονη, την οποία στη μεταφορική της σημασία οι αγγλόφωνοι εκτιμούν περισσότερο από μας, που μάλλον για ψευδαίσθηση, υποτιμητικά.
gold dust [uncountable]
1 gold in the form of a fine powder
2 *be like gold dust* _British English_ to be very valuable and difficult to find: 
Cup final tickets are like gold dust. (Longman)


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2009)

Υποσχέθηκα πιο πάνω ξεχωριστό νήμα για τη _χρυσή μετριότητα_, οπότε αντιγράφω το ρεζουμέ:

Από τα ελληνικά στα αγγλικά:
*χρυσή τομή* = (μαθημ.) golden section | (μτφ.) golden mean, happy medium
*χρυσός λόγος, χρυσή αναλογία* = golden ratio, golden proportion
*άκρος και μέσος λόγος* (Ευκλείδη) = extreme and mean ratio
*χρυσός κανόνας* = (οικον.) (κανόνας χρυσού) gold standard | golden rule
*χρυσή μετριότητα* = overrated mediocrity

Από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά:
*golden section* = χρυσή τομή
*golden ratio, golden proportion* = χρυσός λόγος, χρυσή αναλογία
*divine proportion* = θεία αναλογία
*golden mean* = (γεωμ., τέχνες) χρυσή τομή | (μτφ.) χρυσή τομή, μέση λύση, μέση οδός
*golden rule* = χρυσός κανόνας | μέθοδος των τριών
*gold standard* = κανόνας χρυσού, χρυσός κανόνας

Περισσότερα στο νήμα *Χρυσή τομή, χρυσός κανόνας και χρυσή μετριότητα*.


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2009)

Θα το πιστέψεις, ω μεγάλο πνεύμα του double tsiou, αν σου πω ότι αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα να προσθέσω στα γιουτουμπάκια, γιατί μετά τον διδάχτυλο πήγαινε _γάντι_ ο χρυσοδάχτυλος, αλλά με πρόλαβες; Δεν πήγε χαμένη η πάσα, όμως· σκόραρες και πας για το _χρυσό παπούτσι!_

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το πλήρες όνομα του "κακού" Χρυσοδάκτυλου (Γκερτ Φρέμπε) ήταν _Auric_ Goldfinger. Δηλαδή Χρυσαφένιος* Χρυσοδάκτυλος; 
*με τρισθενή χρυσό, όμως. 

Και για να εξαντλήσουμε το θέμα του Μποντ, οι τίτλοι αρχής των ταινιών του με... χρυσοφόρο τίτλο, χάρμα οφθαλμών κατά τη μακρά παράδοση του 007 (εκτός από το τρίτο, αλλά η πληρότης, βλέπετε):

Goldfinger opening theme - Shirley Bassey
​





Goldeneye opening theme - Tina Turner
​





The Man with the Golden Gun opening theme - Lulu
​



 
Με τη χρυσόσκονη, πάντως, θυμήθηκα τη σκηνή με τη Shirley Eaton ως Jill Masterson, καλυμμένη με χρυσαφί χρώμα, 
(alas, she died of skin suffocation):


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 29, 2009)

Πώς μου ξέφυγε στα αθλητικά το χρυσό παπούτσι; Μπράβο, δαεμάνε!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 29, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Πώς μου ξέφυγε στα αθλητικά το χρυσό παπούτσι; Μπράβο, δαεμάνε!


Είναι ο χρυσός οδηγός.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 29, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Είναι ο χρυσός οδηγός.


Golden driver?


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Golden driver?


Παρ' τον στον χρυσό (50ετία) γάμο σου να σου πει "και του χρόνου!" :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2014)

...
All that glitters - Death In Vegas








Spoiler



Fuck it life, I've been told
All that glitters is not gold
And gold is not reality
Momma, real is what you laid on me


----------

